# supprimer fenêtres surgissantes



## jeanmiav (9 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,

 je reçois de plus en plus de fenêtres surgissantes et intempestives sur Firefox. l'une d'elle mentionnait awardhotspot ...Certains textes deviennent pratiquement illisibles. Comment faire ?
Merci d'avance  pour une solution !!


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2014)

bienvenue

As tu installé un outil de customisation qui justifierait la présence dans cette section?

sans doute pas 
( en ce cas le fil sera déplacé , ne pas en recréer)

sinon  les fenetres " surgissantes" ca se bloque
déjà tout simplement via les preferences firefox/contenu/bloquer les popup

on peut aussi pousser plus loin mais on verra


----------



## jeanmiav (10 Avril 2014)

Merci Pascalformac pour ta réponse,

 mais c'est quoi un outil de customisation ? Peux-tu me donner un exemple ?

Dans les Préférencesde Firefox, j'ai déjà coché "bloquer les Popup, mais en vain...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2014)

costumisation ( c'est dans des diccos)
modif volontaire d'un element standard ( par des manips elles non standard)
ca peut etre modifier en profondeur des fichiers du systeme pour qu'il agisse autrement que ce qu'apple a prévu ou utilisation d'outls le permettant

équivalent du débridage de velomoteur ou changement de sieges de voiture
( ou le volant en fourrure )


A part ca vu qu'on ne sait pas grand chose de ton mac ou de ton reglage firefox (alias ff)    ni de ces fameux pop up
( qui peuvent etre standard  ou issus d'un truc pourri)

difficile d'avancer
déjà mille et un sujets sur les adwares
( trucs ajoutant des couches de pubs ou liens foireux , venant soit d'une appli pourrie , soit d'une extension pourrie  sur firefox de cette session  )

il y a plusieurs sujets actifs en ce moment 
c'est une vraie épidémie


tester une autre session  crée par mavericks
(où FF sera vierge)

dire si tu as des extensions FF sur ta session


----------



## man64110 (28 Avril 2014)

Bonjour 
j'ai un problème avec des fenêtres intempestives qui me gâche ma navigation. 
c'est marqué awardhotspot.com
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2014)

Avec quel navigateur ? Quel OS ?

Il faut un peu plus d'informations .


----------



## man64110 (28 Avril 2014)

C0rentin a dit:


> Avec quel navigateur ? Quel OS ?
> 
> Il faut un peu plus d'informations .



Avec Safari et Chrome


----------



## pascalformac (29 Avril 2014)

et hop encore un adware 


les deux voies classiques
*extension qui a installé un adware
*application téléchargée sur site foireux ( genre softonic, cnet) qui offre un adware dans l'appli

dizaines de sujets sur cette plaie avec nettoyage variable selon type d''adware et  OSX utilisé
OSX non indiqué par man64110

donc faire les tests usuels
tester plusieurs navigateurs
et ceci sur plusieurs sessions
(et indiquer l'OS)


----------

